# keyless entry installation



## jillocity (May 15, 2010)

Hi...I recently became the owner of a Jeep Cherokee Country (aging at 1994, but still running nice and strong)...but when I got the car the previous owner told me that after replacing the ignition (the key for which unlocked the doors) the "door" key was lost. There is a two-button fob for keyless entry, and I thought the battery was dead. Bought a new battery and found when I opened the fob that a vital part was missing...a piece of metal (obviously a spring since without it the battery just rattles around)...managed to jury-rig it with foil, but would like to get a better fob. Autozone has a Bulldog for $39.99+, but it looks like some installation is required. Has anyone here ever installed a Bulldog or similar keyless entry, and if you have can you tell me how big a hassle it will be? Thanks for your help!


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

I have done a couple of these keyless entry systems as well as several full up alarm/remote start systems. The keyless entry systems are just "lite" versions of the alarm systems that still require several important connections to the car's systems like lock circuits, switched and unswitched 12v, ground, etc. They also can take a siren and a flashing LED. It all depends on your comfort level and ability to ferret out details of your car's systems.

I have used these DEI Valet 712t keyless systems with good luck. This Amazon link has them as well as the Bulldog and a couple others. They are probably all similar.

Amazon.com: 3-CHANNEL Keyless Entry System (no.712t): Electronics

For a few $ more you could get an alarm system that has keyless and not install or activate the alarm functions but leave you the ability to do that in the future if you want. The only real difference for a basic alarm system is connections to the door courtesy light circuit and installation of a plug and play shock sensor. That doesn't add too much complexity. There are many of these to choose from.

Good luck.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

jillocity said:


> Hi...I recently became the owner of a Jeep Cherokee Country (aging at 1994, but still running nice and strong)...but when I got the car the previous owner told me that after replacing the ignition (the key for which unlocked the doors) the "door" key was lost. There is a two-button fob for keyless entry, and I thought the battery was dead. Bought a new battery and found when I opened the fob that a vital part was missing...a piece of metal (obviously a spring since without it the battery just rattles around)...managed to jury-rig it with foil, but would like to get a better fob. Autozone has a Bulldog for $39.99+, but it looks like some installation is required. Has anyone here ever installed a Bulldog or similar keyless entry, and if you have can you tell me how big a hassle it will be? Thanks for your help!


 Here's the wires codes for your truck, so you'll be able to find power ground and lock wires.
1993-94 Jeep Cherokee Alarm, Remote Starter, Keyless Entry Wiring Information


----------



## jillocity (May 15, 2010)

thank you...i had begun to think there wasn't any answer...i appreciate your help


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

jillocity said:


> thank you...i had begun to think there wasn't any answer...i appreciate your help


 Sorry for the delay, we are slow but we always take care of you!!!! ray:


----------



## jillocity (May 15, 2010)

after (duh!) looking at the owner's manual...the fob i have takes TWO batteries, and i may be able to jury-rig a connection with some foil or another piece of conducting metal...gonna try it anyway, before spending $40 at Autozone, i'll post here how it works. thanks for getting back to me on this, much appreciated.


----------

